# BMW Config ??



## RVTRVT (Feb 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if the person/persons behind BMW Config are still around? I have not seen any updates to it since last April  . I was able to figure out the ED pricing for my car, but just wonder if it is a thing of the past.


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

between this and RidewithG.com being asked to stop posting MFs, Leasing has become definately harder.


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

heliochrome - love the signature picture - very cool.

That is no bueno that they aren't updating anymore, however you can easily calculate ED invoice by taking US MSRP on car + options and reducing by 7%, and then reducing the calculated US Invoice on the car (not options) and reducing by another 7%. I'm sure it's not exact - but within a few $100.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

RVTRVT said:


> Does anyone know if the person/persons behind BMW Config are still around?


http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=14680847&postcount=5

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=14692730&postcount=9


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

Face128i said:


> heliochrome - love the signature picture - very cool.
> 
> That is no bueno that they aren't updating anymore, however you can easily calculate ED invoice by taking US MSRP on car + options and reducing by 7%, and then reducing the calculated US Invoice on the car (not options) and reducing by another 7%. I'm sure it's not exact - but within a few $100.


Welt is an incredible place.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

Face128i said:


> heliochrome - love the signature picture - very cool.
> 
> That is no bueno that they aren't updating anymore, however you can easily calculate ED invoice by taking US MSRP on car + options and reducing by 7%, and then reducing the calculated US Invoice on the car (not options) and reducing by another 7%. I'm sure it's not exact - but within a few $100.


Yep, I used this method and came to within $45 of ED invoice


----------



## RVTRVT (Feb 4, 2013)

Ucla95 said:


> http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=14680847&postcount=5
> 
> http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=14692730&postcount=9


Thanks for the links and all the other info. This helps.

Never to early to start planing you second ED even do I'm 24 months away


----------



## RVTRVT (Feb 4, 2013)

*Works*



Face128i said:


> heliochrome - love the signature picture - very cool.
> 
> That is no bueno that they aren't updating anymore, however you can easily calculate ED invoice by taking US MSRP on car + options and reducing by 7%, and then reducing the calculated US Invoice on the car (not options) and reducing by another 7%. I'm sure it's not exact - but within a few $100.


I used this formula to calculate my first ED last September and it came with in U$65 
Perfect! thanks


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

This is a little more accurate.
1) MSRP car without destination X 0.857
2) Total options X 0.91
3) Destination charge $925

Add all three


----------



## omaralt (Jul 17, 2010)

Face128i said:


> heliochrome - love the signature picture - very cool.
> 
> That is no bueno that they aren't updating anymore, however you can easily calculate ED invoice by taking US MSRP on car + options and reducing by 7%, and then reducing the calculated US Invoice on the car (not options) and reducing by another 7%. I'm sure it's not exact - but within a few $100.


i've read this 20 times and i still cant understand it. i'm trying to calculate the ED invoice on the following build.. any help? am i missing something obvious here lol


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

omaralt said:


> i've read this 20 times and i still cant understand it. i'm trying to calculate the ED invoice on the following build.. any help? am i missing something obvious here lol


Take the base price of the car and subtract 7% to get ED MSRP. Then take off 8% dealer markup to get ED invoice. ($39,360)
Add up the options separately and take off 9% and add to above. ($10,490)
Add $925 destination and that's your total ED invoice - this is the best starting point to negotiate from. ($50,775)
This will get you within $50


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

omaralt said:


> i've read this 20 times and i still cant understand it. i'm trying to calculate the ED invoice on the following build.. any help? am i missing something obvious here lol


Go to Edmund's www.edmunds.com. Take the invoice price of the base car and take off 7%. Voila, ED invoice. Add up the invoice price of the options. Add that to the ED invoice you calculated. The end.


----------



## dwlink (May 27, 2007)

hbdunn2003 said:


> This is a little more accurate.
> 1) MSRP car without destination X 0.857
> 2) Total options X 0.91
> 3) Destination charge $925
> ...


Doest get much simpler than this - however destination just went up to 950.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## guppysb (Dec 16, 2013)

Here, I have a calculator where you can add in stuff. Just make a copy to your google drive or download it as a spreadsheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aq1lZqRip-HudFNzeWduX25GS3Q3Tlp3cGp4TDRxblE&usp=sharing

This should give you a more accurate look at the variables for the calculation. I have also added in the lease calculator in there. Use it if you'd like. I am sure you guys are smart enough to figure out the important calculation cells for the lease portion.


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

guppysb said:


> Here, I have a calculator where you can add in stuff. Just make a copy to your google drive or download it as a spreadsheet:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aq1lZqRip-HudFNzeWduX25GS3Q3Tlp3cGp4TDRxblE&usp=sharing
> 
> This should give you a more accurate look at the variables for the calculation. I have also added in the lease calculator in there. Use it if you'd like. I am sure you guys are smart enough to figure out the important calculation cells for the lease portion.


guyygsb: I just looked at this both on Google Drive and as a excel sheet. In both cases the numbers are actual numbers rather than formulas. Was that the intent, or did something not come through correctly?

I've actually done a little spreadsheet of my own in preparation for suiting up for battle once I choose which Chicago dealer to go with. I'd love for an expert to look it over to see if I'm off base somewhere. PM with you email if you'd like to volunteer.


----------



## guppysb (Dec 16, 2013)

milepig said:


> guyygsb: I just looked at this both on Google Drive and as a excel sheet. In both cases the numbers are actual numbers rather than formulas. Was that the intent, or did something not come through correctly?
> 
> I've actually done a little spreadsheet of my own in preparation for suiting up for battle once I choose which Chicago dealer to go with. I'd love for an expert to look it over to see if I'm off base somewhere. PM with you email if you'd like to volunteer.


Hey There,

You're 100% right. Something went wacky between copying it over and posting the cells onto a new worksheet. I have created a new version and hopefully all the calculations are in there for the cells, instead of just numbers.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aq1lZqRip-HudERubTZRTV9ZU1gzY2xsZ2VWam5IMHc&usp=sharing


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks - working now. Are the 2015 prices listed anywhere yet?

The one dealer I popped a message to just quoted me a 2015 F10 as:

ED msrp of $62,565.00 - we will sell it for $60,680.00 + TTL

This is less that 4% off the ED msrp, according to his calculations.


----------



## guppysb (Dec 16, 2013)

milepig said:


> Thanks - working now. Are the 2015 prices listed anywhere yet?
> 
> The one dealer I popped a message to just quoted me a 2015 F10 as:
> 
> ...


I don't have the 2015 prices, but if you are leasing, all you need is:
1. residual percentage of your car at that specific mileage
2. base money factor from BMW FS

That's it, you can calculate your deal with the spreadsheet given and the rest of the costs from www.bmwusa.com. You should just request #1 & #2 from your dealer. And from what I've been reading around on the forums, base money factor is still 0.00130.

If that doesn't work well for you, I would just go on Ask-A-Dealer section of these forums for a good deal. Plenty of people on here recommend certain dealers for a No-BS deal. 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=20


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

guppysb said:


> I don't have the 2015 prices, but if you are leasing, all you need is:
> 1. residual percentage of your car at that specific mileage
> 2. base money factor from BMW FS
> 
> ...


What if you buy down with max Security Deposits? Never mind, just read the sticky.

Seven deposits would make .00049 the maximum rate reduction. For example, let's say that the confidential dealer buy rate is a lease money factor of .00130. If a lessee were to do the full seven MSDs, that would reduce the rate to .00081 (a reduction of .00049, or 00007 x 7.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

640GC said:


> What if you buy down with max Security Deposits? Never mind, just read the sticky.
> 
> Seven deposits would make .00049 the maximum rate reduction. For example, let's say that the confidential dealer buy rate is a lease money factor of .00130. If a lessee were to do the full seven MSDs, that would reduce the rate to .00081 (a reduction of .00049, or 00007 x 7.


Don't forget the ED add-on of 0.0003 to the MF.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Are the following still accurate as of Sept 2, 2016?
Money Factor @ .00130
7 MSD Discount - .00049 (subtract)
ED Add On .00030 (add)
Money Factor .00111 (After using the above calculations?)

What is the Residual on a 640i GC?


----------

